

TIOBE Index: Java Is the Most Popular Programming Language, July 2015 - dafnap
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html

======
greenlinux
C++ in second place and Swift coming up.... Swift will be in first place by
2016...

